# what is SAA



## arizona1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Patient presents with a recurrent ventral hernia


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 14, 2010)

Only thing I can come up with is Severe Aplastic Anemia.


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 14, 2010)

And see I was thinking sub-aortic aneurysm

Which means, you should ask the phsyician. If this is not an accepted abbreviation/accronym for the practice, then it appears to be an issue for review with QA


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 14, 2010)

Perhaps if we had the documentation and could see it in context with everything else it would help


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 15, 2010)

one office note states, follow-up excision of abdominal wall mass - Assessment: SAA
another note - wound / abscess Assessment: SAA


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 15, 2010)

Ask the physician. Shouldn't code by what we guess he means


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree it makes no sense to me these are 2 totally different circumstances, I would be interested in what his response is


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey,

I found this, please check if helps!

Serum amyloid A (SAA) proteins are a family of apolipoproteins associated with high-density lipoprotein (HDL) in plasma. Different isoforms of SAA are expressed constitutively (constitutive SAAs) at different levels or in response to inflammatory stimuli (acute phase SAAs). These proteins are produced predominantly by the liver.

VJ.


----------



## teresa_bondoc@yahoo.com (Dec 4, 2017)

*what is SAA?*

I hope it's not too late to answer this question....It's a non-official acronym I think which means "Same As Above".  The user is referring to the same line. as above.


----------

